# How/Where to meet a new "someone special?"



## brokenmama (May 27, 2012)

Where do you go these days to meet new men? Men with morals, and pride. GOOD MEN??


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

networking, friends, develop some hobbies like exercising you never know whom you might meet out jogging or hiking, bicycling etc


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

In the US there are lots of "meet up" opportunities with groups. Look online for meet up groups in your area. Some are very specific like rock climbing while others are just social groups that plan group dinners, visiting wineries, comedy clubs, plays, etc. 

I also found in 8 years of singledom that free dating websites tend to have a high percentage of married men and/or men just looking for sex whereas the paid for sites like match, harmoney, cupid, etc. have more men who are serious about having a relationship. 

Good Luck and don't get discouraged! I was a serial first-date dater (six in a row at one point!) with no second dates for a while, stopped, after a year went back and am seriously dating the one I think will be forever if he's able to heal from his STBXW affair and move forward along side me.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

we are a rare breed


----------



## Matt1720 (May 7, 2012)

TAM


----------

